# genetic Wizard part 1



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a pair of Amel Motley het stripe/Caramel/Bloodred pos ghost

I ran the genetic wizard and this is what i got......:lol2:


*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Amber *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*3.13% Amelanistic, Motley het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Amber *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Amber *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Amber *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe het. Caramel, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel het. Stripe, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het. Ghost *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel het Bloodred, het. Anery, het. Hypo *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel het. Anery *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel het. Ghost *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Hypo *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Amber *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *
*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Hypo *


*part 2 to follow...the post was too big.....* 



*:2thumb:*


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok part 2.....

*1.56% Amelanistic, Motley, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Anery *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.78% Amelanistic, Motley, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe, het. Caramel *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Caramel *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Caramel *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.39% Amelanistic, Motley, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred, het. Stripe *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het. Stripe *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *
*0.20% Amelanistic, Motley, Stripe, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic het Bloodred *
*0.10% Amelanistic, Motley, Bloodred, Stripe, Caramel, Anerythristic, Hypomelanistic *

That will take some sorting out.......:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It seems unlikely to me that both parents will be het anery and het hypo if both are only poss het, personally I would work on the assumption that they're not that het, in which case you narrow it down to only about 8 things. If you throw out any visual anery/hypo mixes then you'll know they were het for those but until you get there I wouldn't worry about the possible hets.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I know what you mean...........I think at the end of the day it would be impossibe to sort out the hatchlings anyway?

That wont be for another 2 years yet anyway......I guess just have to wait and see what pops out.....:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, without keeping them all back, it would be impossible to sort out the hets, but you would have the visuals, and then would have to label the amel motleys as ph stripe, caramel, bloodred, etc. etc as you would have no way of knowing which ones were 100% het and which ones weren't

But still, seems like a fun project.

The most fun projects are always the ones where there is a little element of suprise as to what will hatch


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking forward to this one...........i will have to keep a lot back but it will be worth it I think.......


I do like the "loads of hets".....

I have a trio of these ones......:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The gene wizard is wrong on the motley/stripe thing, though.

Motley het stripe is best expressed as:

mm/ms

They're two flavours of the same gene and fit on the same gene pair. A Motley het Stripe has one copy of Motley and one copy of Stripe on the Motley/Stripe gene locus.

So you'd expect a 25% chance of getting stripe hatchlings that are ms/ms (which do NOT carry Motley at all) and a 75% chance of getting visual motley hatchlings which are either mm/mm (homozygous motley) or mm/ms (het motley, het stripe).


----------

